# Classic Foremost Bike



## bella (Jun 7, 2018)

HELP!  I have this bike and know nothing about it.  Can anyone help?  Here is a pic of the bike and the serial numbers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

I believe it's a 60's Murray, sold at J.C. Penny.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I agree with Mike. A base level model that appears complete and correct. Unfortunately very little collector interest in something like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## bella (Jun 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with Mike. A base level model that appears complete and correct. Unfortunately very little collector interest in something like this. V/r Shawn



Ok.  Thank you so much!


fordmike65 said:


> I believe it's a 60's Murray, sold at J.C. Penny.





Freqman1 said:


> I agree with Mike. A base level model that appears complete and correct. Unfortunately very little collector interest in something like this. V/r Shawn





fordmike65 said:


> I believe it's a 60's Murray, sold at J.C. Penny.





fordmike65 said:


> I believe it's a 60's Murray, sold at J.C. Penny.



I appreciate your time.


----------



## bella (Jun 8, 2018)

bella said:


> Ok.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks so much!


----------

